# AMT/ERTL Gigantics Tarantula



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Here is a shot of my almost completed Gigantics Tarantula. I guess this model idea was taken from the 50s Tarantula movie which was reasonably good, particularly when I saw it for the first time at about 10 years old. I also picked up the Red Planet resin base sculpted by Jeff Yagher which allows you to permanently assemble the complete kit rather than the cardboard background included with the kit. The set of bases is available from CultTVMan. Overall a fairly nice kit and diorama. I have the other two bases, they come in a three pack, and the other two kits, the scorpion and the mantis.










Bob K.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Very nicely done! Looks better than on the cardboard, good choice. Those are cool kits, I don't have this one. I, too, believe they were inspired by the movies.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Great work, especially the spider's colours. I've got this and the others waiting to be built, and as with yours the secret is probably an interesting or unusual colour scheme for the insect.


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Very nicely done, and the replacement base makes it 10x better. I have the mantis w/o any base around here somewhere, I should dig it out.


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

I remember seeing these kits as a kid. I thought they were totally uninteresting. Of course years later I decided I had to have them. 

Great job on the kit. The painting on the creature looks awesome and nice to see those how those new base(s) work with the original kit.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Excellent job on the Tarantula Bob and like the new base:thumbsup:


----------



## septimuspretori (Jan 26, 2011)

Great work all the way around, man!

Ben


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

I have all three built, the reissued versions.

The cardboard backgrounds do suck. I do plan on "someday" buying some HO scale (close enough) buildings for a diorama.

I used some static grass to give my spider a "hairy" look.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments guys. These bases do make a difference and you can then set up the model permanently that way. The bases aren't too elaborate though, simply being the sculpted base which is a fair sized piece of resin. As I mentioned, I got these from Cult at Wonderfest so that I could permanently attach the structures and people to the base for display and transportation. The cardboard dio in my kit was already warped and rather pathetic. The little people, 9 of them altogether, were on small bases so I am cutting them off and hot stuffing them to the resin base. I didn't even know about the Gigantics until a year or so ago and then picked up all three off of eBay for $10-15 each. Great memories of those movies from childhood so long ago.

Bob K.


----------



## iriseye (Sep 21, 2010)

Very nice work, especially the colors on the spider. A nice variation of modeling subjects. 

(If there was a way to have one of the cars crushed, I'd do it)


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I didn't quite have the Gigantics Tarantula done when I first posted pictures last month. I finally got time to paint up all those teeny, tiny people and to finish up the car so here it is in final form. Again, it features the resin base from Cult TV Man which is not exactly a great base, it is only the bottom and the other parts are all from the kit, but still much better than the cardboard background that came with the kit. I have the other two Gigantics and bases for those as well.



















Bob K.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Just great! The colour scheme directs all your attention to the spider.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

The skid marks behind the car is a great touch! Very nice job! :thumbsup:

Sean


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Great work, and beautiful painting.

Randy


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Well done Bob! :thumbsup: I picked up the set of bases from Steve at WF and they are a big improvement over the cardboard ones.


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Great work on the spider and the new base.. sorry but i prefer the original ones that i own!.. Why??.. becouse the 3d effect it has on the old card cutouts.. the new bases could have been completely re-designed into original ideas in my opinion.. instead of just hard copies of the original card ones...


----------

